# DNA 200 HELP



## Mr. B (24/11/17)

Okay so I'v been vaping over a year and just bought my first DNA200 mod. I downloaded escribe and started adjusting things like flipping the screen and changing the position of the up and down buttons literally the same day I bought it.

Anyhow the next day when I wanted to vape it I got the "check battery" error message which was weird, because the batteries were nearly fully charged. I put fresh batteries in the previous night; vaped it for a bit then went to bed so the batteries weren't run down that much. I did some googling and then I saw that I needed to change the interface to manufacturer or advanced to gain access to more options and I needed to change the battery type from lipo to 2 cell lithium polymer. My settings were correct and nothing needed to be changed but the mod still wouldn't fire. I then restored factory settings and the mod worked fine for 5 days before giving me the same error message.

1. The battery settings on escribe can't be the problem because I never changed any settings and they are correct as they are now.
2. The batteries arent the problem because I have four sets of batteries and whenever it shows "check battery" in the DNA 200 I take them out and put them in my Voopoo drag and they work perfectly fine.
3. The error message goes away when I vape on lower voltages and incrementally increase my voltage... but to do this every time I vape is insane!!!

Can someone please give me advice on how to fix this?


----------



## Raindance (24/11/17)

Mr. B said:


> Okay so I'v been vaping over a year and just bought my first DNA200 mod. I downloaded escribe and started adjusting things like flipping the screen and changing the position of the up and down buttons literally the same day I bought it.
> 
> Anyhow the next day when I wanted to vape it I got the "check battery" error message which was weird, because the batteries were nearly fully charged. I put fresh batteries in the previous night; vaped it for a bit then went to bed so the batteries weren't run down that much. I did some googling and then I saw that I needed to change the interface to manufacturer or advanced to gain access to more options and I needed to change the battery type from lipo to 2 cell lithium polymer. My settings were correct and nothing needed to be changed but the mod still wouldn't fire. I then restored factory settings and the mod worked fine for 5 days before giving me the same error message.
> 
> ...


@Mr. B, what settings are you vaping on and what device is it exactly? Also if you have some details on coils and battery type (Make and Spec.) it would be of assistance.

DNA boards do react and function a bit different than the rest out there. I had my first DNA unit back at the vendor within a week after getting it, arguing tooth and nail that it was faulty. But once I knew how to use and set it up properly they became my favorite. Running 4 of them at the moment.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (24/11/17)

Raindance said:


> @Mr. B, what settings are you vaping on and what device is it exactly? Also if you have some details on coils and battery type (Make and Spec.) it would be of assistance.
> 
> DNA boards do react and function a bit different than the rest out there. I had my first DNA unit back at the vendor within a week after getting it, arguing tooth and nail that it was faulty. But once I knew how to use and set it up properly they became my favorite. Running 4 of them at the moment.
> 
> Regards


Also, here are my settings under "mod".


----------



## Mr. B (24/11/17)

Raindance said:


> @Mr. B, what settings are you vaping on and what device is it exactly? Also if you have some details on coils and battery type (Make and Spec.) it would be of assistance.
> 
> DNA boards do react and function a bit different than the rest out there. I had my first DNA unit back at the vendor within a week after getting it, arguing tooth and nail that it was faulty. But once I knew how to use and set it up properly they became my favorite. Running 4 of them at the moment.
> 
> Regards



settings - vw mode @ 115w (I know; it's high)
device - paranormal dna 166
atty - goon v1.5
coils - twisted clapton; 24g kanthal; 36g nichrome; 2.5mm id; 5 wraps; 0.12 ohms 
battery type:


Model: VTC5.
Manufacturer: Sony.
Max. continuous discharge current: 20A.
Nominal capacity: 2500 mAh.
Nominal voltage: 3.6 V.
Discharge end voltage: 2.5 V.


Model: 30Q.
Manufacturer: Samsung.
Max. continuous discharge current: 15A.
Nominal capacity: 3000mAh.
Nominal voltage: 3.6 V.
Charging voltage: 4.20 +/- 0.05 V.
 

Model: HG2
Manufacturer: LG.
Max. continuous discharge current: 20A.
Nominal capacity: 3000mAh.
Nominal voltage: 3.6 V.
Charging voltage: 4.20 +/- 0.05 V.
 Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## Raindance (24/11/17)

Eisch! you are running it high! Let me do some calculations and see if my theory holds...

BRB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (24/11/17)

Here's a screenshot of my screen


----------



## Mr. B (24/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Eisch! you are running it high! Let me do some calculations and see if my theory holds...
> 
> BRB.


Lol, I know I run it high but that's just how I prefer to vape. 

I've got a Voopoo drag as well and I've used the same batteries and atty at the same wattage on that mod with no issues so I am wondering what I am doing wrong?


----------



## Raindance (24/11/17)

Mr. B said:


> Lol, I know I run it high but that's just how I prefer to vape.
> 
> I've got a Voopoo drag as well and I've used the same batteries and atty at the same wattage on that mod with no issues so I am wondering what I am doing wrong?


According to my calculations you would be pulling 30.95 amps on the regulated output side at 3.72 volts. (W/Ohm)=A^2 and A=(V/R).
My understanding is that this being a series mod (assumption) the board has ample voltage headroom to convert the additional ~3v to amps to cover this requirement.

I also run both Q30's and HG2's and have not had such a problem although the comparison is unfair because I run TC mode and max wattage for preheat seldom goes over 75W. Usually never set it higher than 50W.

I'm coming up dry here. Try the Escribe forum, plenty of comments and potentially much more qualified help there.

I will keep thinking about it so please keep us updated on developments.

Regards


----------



## Raindance (24/11/17)

Raindance said:


> According to my calculations you would be pulling 30.95 amps on the regulated output side at 3.72 volts. (W/Ohm)=A^2 and A=(V/R).
> My understanding is that this being a series mod (assumption) the board has ample voltage headroom to convert the additional ~3v to amps to cover this requirement.
> 
> I also run both Q30's and HG2's and have not had such a problem although the comparison is unfair because I run TC mode and max wattage for preheat seldom goes over 75W. Usually never set it higher than 50W.
> ...


Oops! almost forgot to look at the basics first. Sorry to ask because you probably already have done this but are the contact areas of all the terminals properly clean? To make sure rub them with an eraser, that's what the mech guys swear by as a sure fire way to clean their contacts. Do both batteries and mod terminals.

Regards


----------



## Mr. B (24/11/17)

Raindance said:


> According to my calculations you would be pulling 30.95 amps on the regulated output side at 3.72 volts. (W/Ohm)=A^2 and A=(V/R).
> My understanding is that this being a series mod (assumption) the board has ample voltage headroom to convert the additional ~3v to amps to cover this requirement.
> 
> I also run both Q30's and HG2's and have not had such a problem although the comparison is unfair because I run TC mode and max wattage for preheat seldom goes over 75W. Usually never set it higher than 50W.
> ...


Thanks for checking it out. I appreciate the time you took to look into this for me.

It's a really strange issue because it's sporadic; it comes and goes. When I put in a fresh set of batteries it doesn't happen anymore. I started carrying two devices around because I never know when the paranormal is going to start acting up. 

If I find a solution I'll post it on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (24/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Oops! almost forgot to look at the basics first. Sorry to ask because you probably already have done this but are the contact areas of all the terminals properly clean? To make sure rub them with an eraser, that's what the mech guys swear by as a sure fire way to clean their contacts. Do both batteries and mod terminals.
> 
> Regards


Thanks. They are already clean but I'll give that a shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (24/11/17)

Mr. B said:


> Thanks. They are already clean but I'll give that a shot.


Also, could be a loose contact on the atty or coil. have you swapped that over between mods?

Regards


----------



## Mr. B (24/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Also, could be a loose contact on the atty or coil. have you swapped that over between mods?
> 
> Regards


Yes I've tried the atty on a different mod and no issues at all. I used to use it on the drag but put it on the paranormal permanently

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (25/11/17)

Raindance said:


> According to my calculations you would be pulling 30.95 amps on the regulated output side at 3.72 volts. (W/Ohm)=A^2 and A=(V/R).
> My understanding is that this being a series mod (assumption) the board has ample voltage headroom to convert the additional ~3v to amps to cover this requirement.
> 
> I also run both Q30's and HG2's and have not had such a problem although the comparison is unfair because I run TC mode and max wattage for preheat seldom goes over 75W. Usually never set it higher than 50W.
> ...


@Raindance is right,go to the e-scribe forum there are some DNA pros on it .If they have no answer one doesn't exist.


----------

